

This list is company of interested to hire foreigners in Osaka Japan - whosbacon
http://www.osakan-space.com/blog/6690

======
drobune
the other company in Kyoto [http://blog.gyazo.com/2015/03/now-hiring-full-
stack-software...](http://blog.gyazo.com/2015/03/now-hiring-full-stack-
software-engineer.html)

